# Internet connection dropping always between specific hours of the day.



## wbane (Dec 4, 2007)

Hello,

I’m a subscriber to Bell Sympatico.ca high-speed DSL service, and have been at this same home address using the same phone jack, hardware and system for over 2 years without a single problem. Then about 2 months ago my DSL started dropping randomly. What was very strange about this was that it was consistently happening every week day from about 4-5pm to 10-11pm and on weekends during the day, pretty much the pattern of someone coming home from work or school. It will drop and take anywhere from 1-5 minutes to come back up before dropping again from anywhere between 5 -15 minutes later during the aforementioned period.

So after dealing with Sympatico.ca for the last 2 months, upgrading from their Speedstream 5200 modem to a Speedstream 6520 router, and some other router in-between, I’m still having the same problem. Their technicians have been in to test the lines and say all is fine from my phone jack to central. I have disabled the wireless feature on it, I’ve switched phone jacks, insured filters are on all phones, placed the modem in different areas of the apartment, sweeped for viruses, tried another computer and all to no avail.

It would seem that there is some sort of interference that is happening during these hours as a result of some outside activity. My internet usage and habits do not change from day to evening, using the same softwares, doing same thing on internet, and the modem DLS lights are all OK, and I can always see the modem 192.168.2.1 etc.. There has been no change to the electrical system in my apartment nor have I acquired any new electrical or computer devices.

So

OS: XP SP2
Siemens SpeedStream 6520 Wireless ADSL Gateway
Wired, (the wireless feature has been disabled)​
Anyone have any idea what it might be? I’m giving up on Sympatico technical support and about ready to cancel and go with cable modem.

Thanks

Will


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Run a few of these tests during the problem period and post a link to the results.

Register at DSLReports and run their line quality tests. Post a link to the results here.


----------



## WaXeD (Dec 5, 2007)

You said you upgraded to some router/modem combo device correct? Does it have the option to ping? If so, during periods of downtime have you tried to ping from your modem/router to an outside source? Have you tried to ping yourself from the modem/router? If you can't ping outside, but you can ping yourself... then this is an issue you will need to get the provider to fix. 

Hope I will be able to Assist in your Problem,
WaXeD

*Mod edit: Removed request outside of forum rules.*


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*WaXeD*, please do NOT ask for support issues to be taken off-line here. If you want to start your own support board, feel free, but don't subvert ours.

The purpose of public discourse on issues is for peer review of any solutions provided, and the person with the issue gets the benefit of multiple viewpoints on the problem.


----------



## wbane (Dec 4, 2007)

*Update*: I’ve asked simpatico to send me a new router to replace my speedStream 6520 as I’ve only read bad things about it. They’re going to send me the 2Wire 2701 which is what I am suppose to have with my account. Once I get this I will follow the recommendations 

Thanks Johnwill, as soon as I get my new router I will run the line quality test.

Waxed I will also see what I can ping during these trouble periods.

Lol to compound the matters my landlord has been doing some work outback and cut my phone line, so I will have to make sure the line integrity ihas been properly restored. 

As soon as I have some results I will post them.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You may also have interior wiring issues. Here's how I fix inside wiring for DSL accounts.

Purchase a DSL splitter and install it at the telco service entrance. Run a direct line from the DSL port on the splitter directly to the DSL modem. Connect all of the other phone instruments to the telephone output of the DSL splitter. All of the DSL analog side wiring should be CAT3 or better twisted pair from the telco service entrance to the DSL/ADSL modem. You can use one of the twisted pairs in CAT5 cable if you have that on hand.

This is as good as it gets for DSL installations, and will usually solve in-house wiring issues.

Here's a good detailed description of the process: DSL Wiring Upgrade Tutorial


----------



## wbane (Dec 4, 2007)

*Update*: I have received my new modem, a 2wire 2701 from Sympatico. All went well this morning when I installed it after which I proceeded to stream music and surf oblivion to my delight without a single glitch until… wait for it… 5 pm in the afternoon. 

So having read what JohnWill wrote and having gone out back to deal with the phone line disconnection as a result of the people working there, I am becoming more convinced that it is a physical problem with my phone line and one that is related to activity by some third party during these problematic hours of weekdays’ from 4-10pm and weekends. 

I have done several tests... removing and isolating computers on network to insure that it was not one computer in particular being the source of my bane, I also performed a Line Quality test and the results can be viewed here, which seem ok

http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2318384


What I wanted to do next was reproduce the exact symptoms of what was happening to me during the problem periods, and JohnWill your post gave me a few clues. First I went out back and untangled as much as possible the phone lines which where just pilled together, then took careful note of my router/modem lights when the drops would occur. Most of the time the lights where fine, the DSL solid and the Internet flashing green showing activity, even though I was unable to see anything/ping on the internet, but I could see my router at 192.168.2.1 However every once in a while the Internet light would go solid Red, and this happened before on my other 2Wire. Then after anywhere from 2 to 10 minutes my internet would magically come back up. Sometimes I would power off my router and restart it, sometime reset it, sometimes reboot it and many times just waiting 5 minutes. I can’t help but feel that the timing of events really feel like someone getting home and using their phone or some other phone line device after work or school. I then took my removed the filter from my phone and picked up the receiver. First time I did it my internet disconnects, yet all the lights on my modem remain perfectly positive. I hang up and pick it up a few more times and get a red light on the internet led. Hang up and just like what’s happening to me before, the internet comes back up a few minutes later. So now my plan is to go outside and inspect the phone lines more carefully to see if I can find what has changed physically 2 months ago. Then I will contact sympatico.ca and let them know of my suspicions and any findings, though I dread going through the whole tier one tech routine again , ‘yes for the millionth time I have filers on all my phones and yes my 2wire is directly plugged into the phone port…’ heh. Even referring them to a ticket number doesn’t accelerate it, they will rid of my pestering by attrition, I know that’s the underlying prime directive of their tier one tech support  heheh


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The squeaky wheel gets the grease. :grin:


----------

